# Sealcoating Business



## plazaman (Apr 17, 2005)

What are your thoughts about the sealcoating industry? We are thinking its a great addition to an existing customer base. Looking into a spray setup. Thoughts?


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

I know a guy that does sealcoating. He seems to do pretty good. He's got a couple trucks and a spray setup like you are talking about. He also does line painting too. Like I said he does pretty good, he does mostly commercial though. And in the winter months he does snowplowing to keep the money flowing and his guys working. Thats about all I know about it.


Dave


----------



## HHBG (Mar 14, 2010)

One nice aspect is you get to put up a minature billboard (yard sign) on each recently completed job.....and you draw extra attention to it since you have to flag off the driveway. 

So from a marketing/branding perspective its great. Plus it's repeat....every 3-5 years. And any business that tries to combat mother nature, which is what asphalt sealing does, is good imo.

But it's high volume if you're doing residential....and/or all weekends as you have to work with the weather.

Some used rigs out there to start up turn key. Check ebay in the pavers section.....and search for a mag called paver market (I think that's the name).


----------



## travelcoater (Sep 16, 2010)

Been in the Sealcoating game my whole life. It's all about territory, where in the country you're located, etc. I do business in the Pittsburgh area, and I do pretty well. Travel during the winter, but the south sucks for this kind of work. It still beats the alternative of being up north doing nothing. You couldn't pay me enough to get into plowing.


----------



## richardndeal (Jul 15, 2011)

My dad has been in this business for 20+ years. He said it once was a very profitable business to be in before everyone watered down the business. Now you have alot of contractors dropping there price to get the job and cutting the material with 50-70% water. All they are spraying is black water. These people have hurt the sealcoating business for everyone. If you do go into the sealcoating business, always be honest with your customer. It will pay off later down the road. :thumbup:


----------

